# Chinese Egg Tarts



## mneeley490 (Jan 9, 2022)

One of my favorite things about visiting my local Chinese buffet, which was sadly closed in 2020 because of Covid. Hard to find otherwise in my area; there is a Chinese bakery that makes them about 20 miles from my place, and they're good, but they're $2 each.
So thanks to Youtube, I made some yesterday. I guess there are two kinds; Hong Kong style, which uses a dough, and Portuguese style which uses a puff pastry. I opted for store-bought puff pastry, and used the recipe in this video:
Egg Tarts using Puff Pastry

Came out pretty good, if just a touch sweet for my taste.


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 9, 2022)

Dang! Those are incredible looking! My Chinese buffets must have been cheating us! Great initiative, do you have a recipe handy?


----------



## JLeonard (Jan 9, 2022)

looks tasty. I'll take two with a cup of coffee!
Jim


----------



## mneeley490 (Jan 9, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> Dang! Those are incredible looking! My Chinese buffets must have been cheating us! Great initiative, do you have a recipe handy?


Click the link in *bold, *above.


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 9, 2022)

mneeley490 said:


> Click the link in *bold, *above.


----------



## mneeley490 (Jan 9, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> View attachment 521634


LOL, points for bringing two threads together.


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 9, 2022)

mneeley490 said:


> LOL, points for bringing two threads together.


Hehe, sadly it’s not a bit and actually is more normal for me to throw these in my conversations.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Jan 9, 2022)

Very nice! You a dim sum fan as well?


----------



## Fueling Around (Jan 9, 2022)

That is cooking!
I used to frequent Seattle Chinatown (excuse me "International District") and never had an egg tart.  Not a big dessert eater so not surprising I missed them.
But seeing the recipe is a custard cup cake, I may try it for breakfast. I'm a huge bread pudding lover.


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 9, 2022)

They look very tasty!


----------



## 1MoreFord (Jan 10, 2022)

Looks wonderful but surprising that you would find something like that in a Chinese joint.  It has been my understanding the Chinese don't have/use ovens.


----------



## mneeley490 (Jan 11, 2022)

Central PA Cowboy said:


> Very nice! You a dim sum fan as well?


Yes, but the ones in Seattle's International District are hit or miss, and I live about 30 miles north of there. There was a very good one a few miles from me that closed 2 months after I discovered it. Now I've found another in north Seattle; my Chinese best friend and I go there, which is good, since very little of the staff speak English, and he speaks Mandarin. That's were I found the $2 tarts in a bakery next door.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jan 14, 2022)

I find that Chinese deserts are usually too sweet, but I lnow Miss Linda would love it.
Gary


----------

